# Tonight I tile !!!



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

My two Great Dane pups didn't like the floor in the laundry room ( where they slept) so i have emptied it and now am going to tile it. I don't think they dig at the floor any longer but just in case. I want tile in there so they can't pull it up. I have the next two days off so i am not stopping until it is done. What is your project this week? Vickie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My project this week is to scrape stucco off of my bathroom walls. Who stuccos over barn board? Then I'm hoping to put a fresh coat of paint on, and freshen up the room a bit. If the landlord gets the window fixed, we will be pretty much done in there for a while.


----------

